# Pre-finished plywood



## Kev (5 Feb 2008)

Wonder if anyone can help. I'm about to move to a new home and will be building my kitchen from scratch. Was planning to use plywood for the carcases and wondered whether anyone knew if it was possible to buy pre-finished plywood, finished on at least one side, to give a good finish on what will be the insides of the cupboards/units. I was thinking either melamine or better still a pre-finished veneer. I know I could seal it myself but just thought it might look better. I am sure I have seen these on woodworking shows (admittedly American shows - no guesses who I am talking about there!!) but cant find them for sale. 

There are of course MDF boards which have melamine faces but would prefer to use plywood. Does anyone know a) if it exists and b) where I can get it.

If not would you recommend using MDF and if so are there any issues with moisture in a kitchen.


----------



## motownmartin (5 Feb 2008)

Have a look HERE


----------



## jasonB (5 Feb 2008)

You will have more luck using MFC (Melamine faced Chipboard), loads of grains, colours and finishes to choose from with matching edge tapes and laminate sheets if you need them. Its what the kitchen/bathroom/bedroom trade use though it is usually cheaper to buy ready made carcases than make them yourself unless you need special shapes or sizes.

Try Egger click the boxes at the top to see what they do, most panel suppliers will be able to get the colours in for you.

Jason


----------



## Oryxdesign (5 Feb 2008)

I've done a couple of kitchens in Birch face ply (purchased from W T Edens) and the S improved grade is fantastic quality. I think that ply is far superior to MFC , it will outlast chipboard even if you carefully seal all the edges and would suggest that all you need to finish it is a couple of coats of Osmo wax. You can get ply with other veneers such as Oak from Robbins Timber but it is quite expensive so you would need to consider your budget.


----------



## BradNaylor (5 Feb 2008)

A mate of mine in London uses pre-finished oak veneered MDF for all his kitchen carcases. I've seen it and it really looks the business.

I don't see any advantage in using ply instead of MDF for kitchen carcases. Moisture will only be a problem if the carcasses meet the floor, so use plastic legs and seal well the bottom edges of any end panels.

I'm afraid I really don't like MFC. I know a lot of high-end makers use it but to me it just shouts 'MFI' or 'B&Q'

I use veneered MDF for 'wood' kitchens and MR MDF for painted kitchens simply painted up to match the doors.

But I've got full spraying facilities.


----------



## gardenshed (5 Feb 2008)

MFC has finally come of age, the laminate is thicker & stronger and the chipboard is much finer with greatly improved bonding. The range of colours, patterns & now textures is mind boggling. It takes longer to decide on the choice than to make the carcasses  . And when you've cut it and assembled the carcass thats it, no finishing to apply.

It's true MFC has had a bad press in the past and as the saying goes muck sticks.........., but when you see it & use it you'll see what I mean. It beats IMHO ply, mdf into the proverbial cocked hat.

As Jason mentions the trade is using it again even the top enders. And the customers are preferring it when given the choice after seeing the various Ply, MDF, MFC samples etc.


----------



## jasonB (6 Feb 2008)

Have to agree with you shed, a decent MFC is a mile different from the likes of Contiboard, much denser and with a good thick coating.

The job and budget really dictates what board, you would be unlikely to use a veneered board to do the carcases with a foil or vinyl wrapped door. But for painted kitchens or bedrooms MFC or wood veneer are appropriate.

Finding a pre finished ply in the UK will be difficult given the fact that most veneered ply will only be available upto 12mm as it is used for carcase backs and clading where only one side matters and it does not need to be structural.

Jason


----------



## Kev (6 Feb 2008)

Thanks all, have given me something to think about. I guess I naturally shun away from MFC because of past experiences but seems as though it has moved on somewhat. We are moving next week and plan to start on the new kitchen as soon as my workshop is set up so will let you know how it all goes.


----------

